# I want an away from home, nature oriented, summer job! Any ideas?



## ValleyWalker (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey guys

I would love nothing more this summer than to have a job away from home, somewhere in Canada which immerses me in nature. 

I was recently looking into tree planting, but it's too late for that as the season has already almost ended. 

Can anyone please point me in the right direction?


----------



## searcheagle (Sep 4, 2011)

Camp counselor jumps to mind.

Also, there are places other than Canada that have outdoors too.


----------



## jessaywhat (Sep 10, 2011)

my boyfriend went cherry picking in canada and met a ton of cool people and made money while staying there on a visa one summer to fund a road trip. i don't know how he got hooked up with that, but i'm sure there's information somewhere that the great internet can provide.


----------



## Iustinus (Jun 13, 2012)

Try camps, tourist attractions, etc. One of my friends is working at a zip line in Colorado. I also know of college students who work as tour guides in Alaska.

And yes, I am aware neither of those are Canadian territory. I'm sure Canada offers similar options, though.


----------

